# 정신 사나워 & 비위 사나워



## vientito

The first one seems to be a very popular phrase.  I tried looking it up in naver but failed to find anything.  The closest comes to 비위 사나워, which seems to me along the line of "getting on one's nerve".  I posed this question to two of my korean friends.  One of them stated to me that the two are similar but there are different meanings to them.  정신 사나워 according to one has to do with feeling of getting distracted, while another said that feeling resulted from when somebody rushed back and forth.  I have to be honest, since without being able to look it up I am not quite sure what it exactly means and under what sort of circumstances is it used?

The original meaning of 사납다 seems to be far removed from the meaning of this stock phrase to be of any guide.  Please help.


----------



## kenjoluma

I have never heard '비위 사납다', although '정신 사납다' is quite commonly used.

정신 사납다, literally translated to "the spirit is rough", means "feel distracted or busy", and most of time a little tired and annoyed because of it.
If you look up 사납다 on NAVER, you can find an example of '정신 사납다' under #4.

About "비위 사납다", I am sorry I can't help you. Not only have I ever heard this phrase, I don't even understand what it means.

More info on 사납다:
http://endic.naver.com/krenEntry.nhn?entryId=f57e080ec876439e91f7168cc3177d0d&query=%EC%82%AC%EB%82%A9%EB%8B%A4


----------



## vientito

Thanks for pointing me to the example for the first case.

regarding to the second one I 'll cut and paste here what I've found in naver


[관용구] 비위(가) 사납다	(표제어:비위5)

마음에 거슬리어 아니꼽다.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

어르신들이 요즘 나오는 댄스음악 들으면 아마 "아이구 정신사나워라"라고 하시겠네요. hahaha


----------

